# Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale - Love That Yeast



## Bribie G

This would have to be the rottweiler of ale yeasts, I just did an Irish Red fairly strong at 1051 and had a pack of 1084 in the fridge from last year.

It was dated July 2011 and was so old it was still in the plain green pack. 

Took only 4 days to swell to tight, did an overnight starter with half a litre of wort and pitched Monday Morning. 





High krausen yesterday, I usually run this yeast at 24 but the Fridgemate refuses to set above 20 so I just let it go on that, it got up to 22 according to the probe. 

This morning around 10 am. - done and dusted apart from the shouting. Clearing out from the top already. Still a bit of gassing off with tight clingwrap but this yeast does it every time for me. 




I'll let it sit for another few days then rack to a cold conditioning cube. I'm convinced that this yeast is closely related to the Guinness strain. In Dublin they run it up to 25 for a couple of days then rest for a day then package  

Just as well, its next task is a FES for the comp season :beerbang:


----------



## emnpaul

Bribie G said:


> I'm convinced that this yeast is closely related to the Guinness strain.




According to Mr. Malty it _is _the Guiness strain.


http://www.mrmalty.com/yeast.htm


----------



## JDW81

Anyone had any experience fermenting 1084 at about 16 degrees? I've got an irish red on the go at the moment and Just can't get the sucker to warm up. It has a good healthy krausen so it is fermenting well, but will the low temperatures give me any problems other than taking a while to reach my FG.

Cheers,

JD


----------



## cam89brewer

JDW81 said:


> Anyone had any experience fermenting 1084 at about 16 degrees? I've got an irish red on the go at the moment and Just can't get the sucker to warm up. It has a good healthy krausen so it is fermenting well, but will the low temperatures give me any problems other than taking a while to reach my FG.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> JD



I fermented a lower gravity red ale a month ago at around 16 - 17 and it was very dry but nice and clean. :icon_cheers:


----------



## cam89brewer

I generally harvest the yeast after fermenting for a few generations and use it with in a month. How long do you think this yeast would last in vials?


----------



## brad81

I'm trying to start rinsing this yeast after bottling on Sunday night (2 nights) and it doesn't appear to have settled out yet. Am I missing something here, or is the yeast just cactus?


----------



## Bribie G

brad81 said:


> I'm trying to start rinsing this yeast after bottling on Sunday night (2 nights) and it doesn't appear to have settled out yet. Am I missing something here, or is the yeast just cactus?



erm, it looks totally settled out according to the photo :unsure:


----------



## brad81

I was expecting it to be more white :huh:


----------



## Screwtop

The good stuff!!!



Screwy


----------



## bcp

Screwtop said:


> The good stuff!!!
> 
> View attachment 55480
> 
> Screwy


Post of the week award from me.


----------



## WitWonder

cambrew said:


> I generally harvest the yeast after fermenting for a few generations and use it with in a month. How long do you think this yeast would last in vials?



I had a vial (from a smack pack) which was 18 months old. Started it in 100ml then into 2L after a day or two. The 2L starter had no signs whatsoever of fermentation after about 3 days where I was ready to ditch it but low and behold there was some little bubbles happening. Moral of the story is it took a while but was still good.


----------



## Muscovy_333

Reviving an old thread after searching to no avail for some details on the esters this yeast throws.

*Does anybody care to try to describe the flavour and aroma this yeast contributes?*
I have pitched my 1084 into an English ordinary bitter to build up my yeast for a heavy duty Strong Scotch.
First time I have used it and I am getting some sort of raison flavour and aroma. No sourness, I have just never encounted these esters.

Would love some experienced feedback on this one.


----------



## MaltyHops

Just about finished fermenting a robust porter with this yeast but am crap at describing beer (so will refrain) - you've seen the _Wyeast _and _WhiteLabs_ description of this yeast? (The WL page has reviewer feedback)


----------



## Bribie G

I find it gives a very clean finish. However the only beers I have used it in are stouts and reds with fairly aromatic malts like Caraaroma so hard to tell. 
In the UK up till the 70s Bottled Guinness was bottle conditioned and home brewers recultured the yeast like we do with Coopers today. Then they used it in all sorts of styles. I will try it in a standard Best Bitter and see how it runs.


----------



## Muscovy_333

I have pitched it in an ordinary bitter, I think I am getting loads of raisins and perhaps diacetyl. It is a really unique aroma/taste, definitely not sour, dont think it's infected, just an aroma/flavour combo that I have never witnessed.
Was curious to hear if others had pitched this yeast in a pale.

I have read the technical notes on both the Wyeast and Whitelabs versions but am looking for a little first hand experience on this one.

cheers
musc


----------



## Bribie G

Never noticed the diacetyl, I like D and often strive for it when using something like Wyeast 1768, but was definitely getting raisins in the Irish Reds, however Caraaroma is famous for that as well which gets us no further forward  . Next Bitter I'll just use something like Heritage Crystal and see how I go, have a bottle of 1084 trub waiting to go.


----------



## Muscovy_333

Thank you.
I have read it makes a unique Pale, so hopefully it will be a cracker. I split the batch and have made half with Nottingham and half with 1084.
Really highlights what a difference a yeast can make.


----------



## Arghonaut

Just used this for the first time, what a beast! Pitched a 1 litre starter into an irish red on Monday afternoon, set the fridge to 21 degrees, Wednesday morning and its finished @ 1010 and dropped.

Want to do something big with the yeast cake, i noticed on the wyeast site they say its good for IIPA's, i've been wanting to do a black IIPA for a while. Anyone tried it before or got a good reason not to give it a go? Think i'll do this one cooler, 17 - 18 degrees.


----------



## MartinOC

Anyone else here remember Peet's Irish Ale yeast? Capable of fermenting small blocks of depleted Uranium!

I once fed it to a Porter @ 1092, then chucked it into a keg in a fridge @ 4C & it was still going 5 months later!

If 1084 is the same strain ('wouldn't surprise me), it's good for high gravities & low temperatures.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Another good yeast is w1728. Gives a slightly tart edge to a heavy red. It will go downn to14*c and ferment. Also handles high alc


----------



## Bribie G

MartinOC said:


> Anyone else here remember Peet's Irish Ale yeast? Capable of fermenting small blocks of depleted Uranium!
> 
> I once fed it to a Porter @ 1092, then chucked it into a keg in a fridge @ 4C & it was still going 5 months later!
> 
> If 1084 is the same strain ('wouldn't surprise me), it's good for high gravities & low temperatures.


I recently used Wyeast 1084 Irish on the cube of RIS I'd had sitting for a year or so and it chewed its way through it in 10 days from O.G. 1090. Then I remembered that I had forgotten to put in the half kilo of brown sugar so that went in and it chewed through that in about another three days.


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi

Muscovy said:


> Thank you.
> I have read it makes a unique Pale, so hopefully it will be a cracker. I split the batch and have made half with Nottingham and half with 1084.
> Really highlights what a difference a yeast can make.


Hey Muscovy, what was the Pale like with the Wyeast 1084? What temp did you ferment at and was it clean?
I have only done Stouts and Irish Reds with this yeast and was considering to use it for a Pale.


----------



## bradmccoy

I just finished fementing a pale with this. Took it down from 1057 to 1005. Fermented around 22C (slightly higher than this yeast is supposed to be used at, as I don't have temp control atm). Going to bottle tonight. Will update with results but out of the fermenter it tastes pretty good.


----------



## Donske

Rehashing an old topic but what sort of attenuation are people getting with this yeast?

I've got what is meant to be a dry stout that looks to be done at 70% apparent attenuation, 1.050 OG, seems to have finished at 1.016, I was hoping for around 1.010, I know it's not much difference, just want to double check that sounds right.


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi

The Wyeast website says attenuation between 71-74%.

In my experience I have had higher attenuation. Looking at my notes my stout went form 1.043 to 1.010 and my Irish Red went from 1.056 to 1.010. Both were fermented at 18/19 degrees

I guess it will depend on the grain bill and mash temp and pitching rates. How long has it been in the fermenter? Maybe it will drop some more if you leave it a bit longer?


----------



## TheWiggman

I had a smack pack dated April so I thought this might need some encouragement. Took it out of the fridge, smacked, and let it sit. 2h later there were already signs of action. Overnight it was puffed up and raring to go.
Started in a 1l starter showing plenty of krausen (most I've seen on a starter to date).
I decanted the starter on the grass which was made from kettle leftovers from an oatmeal stout. Oh, the smell. Intoxicating. Should have bottled it.

Put in a dry stout at 1.055 Sunday midday and yesterday afternoon it was already down to <1.040. I might even have a free fermenter for an English Barleywine this weekend at this rate.


----------



## Donske

TheWiggman said:


> I had a smack pack dated April so I thought this might need some encouragement. Took it out of the fridge, smacked, and let it sit. 2h later there were already signs of action. Overnight it was puffed up and raring to go.
> Started in a 1l starter showing plenty of krausen (most I've seen on a starter to date).
> I decanted the starter on the grass which was made from kettle leftovers from an oatmeal stout. Oh, the smell. Intoxicating. Should have bottled it.
> 
> Put in a dry stout at 1.055 Sunday midday and yesterday afternoon it was already down to <1.040. I might even have a free fermenter for an English Barleywine this weekend at this rate.



If they are are your thing definitely harvest some for a run at a mild or 2, 1084 is a cracking yeast for the style, especially if there is a touch of biscuit and rye malt in the grist, really plays well with those malts in my experience.


----------



## Weizguy

TheWiggman said:


> Started in a 1l starter showing plenty of krausen (most I've seen on a starter to date).
> I decanted the starter on the grass which was made from kettle leftovers from an oatmeal stout. Oh, the smell. Intoxicating. Should have bottled it.


I have taken to tasting and bottling my yeast starters now, and not disappointed so far. Most of my starters are made on filtered kettle leftovers.

I recall W1084 being a workhorse, but I will have to report attenuation figures later, once I get to my brew log.


----------



## TheWiggman

Cheers gents. Yes really enjoy the darker beers. I harvest all my yeasts so will definitely put a mild in the pipeline. Unfortunately already have about 6 brews lined up and don't drink heaps so it'll be a while yet.


----------



## mje1980

I've had a vial of this for a while. Just brewed a mid gravity blonde with it. 1.037 - 1.008 in 3 bloody days at 16-18 haha. Quite clear too. Got a pale mild on 1/3 of the cake and when it's done I'm putting a wee heavy into the whole yeast cake. Have been fermenting at 16-18 aiming for fewer esters, though I may up it for the wee heavy. So far I'm liking the results.


----------



## mje1980

Now, i really like the flavour of some of the more fussy/finicky uk strains but the combo of good flavour character and ridiculously fast and furious fermentation performance have got me loving this strain I must say. No ******* around, it just rips in and does the job reliably. Bloody good yeast


----------



## mje1980

Yesterday I pitched a 1.071 wee heavy onto the mild yeast cake. Few hours it had a nice thick krausen, so today I took a gravity sample, 1.015 already. Fridge set at 18, which I thought might slow it down a touch, but obviously not .


----------



## TheWiggman

I've run a starter of this and I'm tossing up whether to do an English IPA or 4 pines-a-like stout. Has anyone used this with an English IPA before? Going by descriptors it's not recommended.


----------



## contrarian

I do like this yeast but have found that beers fermented with it can take a while to peak whether in the leg or bottles. 

I made fathodzillas better red than dead and it started to get its prime after about 3-4 months in the keg and I have found this with a few other beers fermented with this. 

For that reason I probably wouldn't use it for a hip forward beer which I would prefer to drink young. 

I know some other brewers have had this experience as well so it's not just me!


----------



## Spookism

I used one of these for the first time when I did I brew on Sunday. 
Didn't swell up as much I thought it might and so far my brew is showing no signs of fermentation. (3 days)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Midnight Brew

Did you just smack and pitch or did you make a starter?

What was the date on the pack? 

Og of the beer?


----------



## Spookism

Midnight Brew said:


> Did you just smack and pitch or did you make a starter?
> 
> What was the date on the pack?
> 
> Og of the beer?


Smack and pitch, left it for 4 or 5 hours.

Not sure, recently brought from a retailer though

1.065


----------



## TheWiggman

That's a pretty serious underpitch for 23l I'm assuming. If the pack is old then even more so.
In case anyone gives a crap, I ended up going for a dry stout. 3.2kg pale, 0.5kg roast barley, 0.45kg torrified wheat, 0.10kg choc malt. 60 min addition of EKG to 40 IBU, should be a winner.


----------



## Bribie G

Although the pack says smack and pitch, when the pack swells I always do a starter over at least 24 hours with spare wort kept in a Schott bottle.
Using that method for an Irish Red or a Dry Stout at over 20 degrees this yeast is usually finished and gone home in four or five days, dropping out and starting to clear from the top of the brew.

Assuming it's a very close relation of Guinness yeast, they run their primary fermentation in Dublin for ordinary draught Guinness at 24 degrees for 40 hours.


----------



## Spookism

Rightio then, still learning. Thought I didn't need to do the starter thing.
Will pull that out next time.

I remember that I also hadn't aerated the brew, so I gave that a go and since then the brew has started to ferment.
Hopefully it's not to ruined by the exposure to air and not getting the yeast sorted properly...


----------



## Stouter

My first time making a starter with my stir plate and used this yeast. At first I thought I messed up, but after about 12hours it kicked to life and steamed on to the point where I'll need to consider a blow off tube next time. Never had that sort of action in the f.v before. 
5th day in now and it's calmed down, so I'll raise the temp over the next few days in half degree increments, see how it goes.
I'm not sure to attribute this to the yeast strain, or a combination of it with the oxy wand, but the results so far are promising.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Dont raise the temp


----------

